# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Microsorum pteropus "needle leaves"



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Another picture of Microsorum pteropus "needle leaves". Sorry for a bad quality picture. This picture was taken from MELATI aquarium, Indonesia










Family Polypodiaceae 
Continent Asia 
Height 10-40 cm 
Width 10-20 cm 
Light requirements very low-high 
Temperature 18-30 °C 
Hardness tolerance very soft-very hard 
pH tolerance 5-8 
Growth very slow 
Demands very easy

Another beautiful variety of Microsorum pteropus. The leaves are very thin (1 - 2cm). The plant attaches readily to roots and stones. It's also suitable for smaller aquariums.

Jeffrey


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Thank you for the great pictures and the wonderful information! i have the narrow leaf version, but I guess this is even more narrow. I havn't seen this plant available in this country commercially, yet nor have I found an exporter in Asia that has it. Hopefully it will become available soon. Cool looking plant


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey,

Yes very sweet plant indeed. Robert, Victri has some of this plant. He ships from Singapore. I dont know how much he has because i intend to clean him out if i got the funds. I am also getting some of that java fern 'tropica' I will try to get an excess couple of pieces for ya. 


Riley


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

My 6-months old _Microsorum pteropus "needle leaves"_. I grow them in my 680 gallon outdoor tank.



















Regards,

Jeffrey


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Wow, those are gorgeous!

I can tell you have quite the operation going there, with the shade cloth and all. Looks like a nice facility!

-Jane


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I forgot about this post... what I have now actually looks like these pictures, so maybe I have the needleleaf instead of the narrow leaf java fern!


----------

